# Saanen/nubian cross



## TroutRiver (Nov 26, 2010)

random question - has anyone ever seen a saanen/nubian cross that isn't white or light tan? I am crossing out my young does this year with a saanen buck. I'm excited about his kids, he has excellent genetics. But one of the things I love so much about the nubians is how colorful they are... I am a sucker for spots :grin:

Is there any chance of having a spotted snubian, or is it just genetically impossible? 

I know that color is probably the least important trait, but I do like having a colorful herd.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

From my short experience with Saanen bucks, the white gene is VERY dominant. My Saanen / LaMancha buckling is white with ONE black spot the size of a quarter on his right hip. His mom was a black sundgau. All my Saanen cross doelings are white. Some become light apricot as they age.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

You know what'll get you over spots? 

AIRPLANE EARS!!!! :rock:


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

My loud color throwing Nigerian bred my saanen and the kid was white


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes! So glad you asked this question. Color is surely not the most important thing. But...I also bred my two does (one a togg the other a 3/4 alpine 1/4 nubian) to saanen bucks this year. I am hoping for one or two white or light colored doelings to keep. My alpine cross has airplane ears : ) I am hoping with the cross to saanen that babies will have normal upright (or nearly upright) ears. We shall see!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

White is very dominant. I did saanen/ober crosses for sometime cause I had no ober buck and the same will be this year. Babies were always white.
Also done a boer buck to a saanen/nubian cross. Babies were white and cream. those two does crossed to a saanen made white and light orange babies. Yer stuck with white, sorry.


----------



## R.Adams (Sep 21, 2004)

The majority of times, yes they will be white. If the saanen buck you are using has a recessive color gene then, no, you will get some colored babies. When we had nubians the saanen buck was a very good escape artist and we did have a few oops. He was a white but a color carrier as we got several sable kids from him. With some of the cross breeding we did get some that were colored.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Let's see: I have a 1/2 Saanen wether out of a brown 3/4 Nubian doe - he's white.

I have a 1/2 Saanen doe out of a cou blanc (black and white) Alpine - she's white.

I have a 3/4 LaMancha doeling out of a Saanen/LaMancha doe. Father of the doeling was brown, both are white.

I have a 1/2 Saanen doe by a chamoisee Nigerian buck - she's white. Her 3/4 Nigerian daughter, by a chamoisee Nigerian buck (a different one!) is sort of cream-coloured. Now the dam has produced a tri-coloured buck with blue eyes, but his twin sister was white.

So, yeah, you're pretty much gonna get white! :hysterical:


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

I have 3 snubians. one is white, one is a very very light apricot and the other is apricot.


----------

